# Working with gloves on unsupported phones (Windows 10 Mobile)



## Andrew[N] (Feb 8, 2017)

It's not very difficult to add a special switcher to Gestures & Touch app (Settings - Extras - Touch).

Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Touch\Settings. Add key ImprovedTouchSupported, value = 1 (REG_DWORD, Integer).
Then go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Touch\Settings\FF. Add the same key.
Reboot the device.

But how does it influence on different devices?
I have messages, that Lumia 950 and Lumia 640 XL begin to work with gloves, and Lumia 550 - no.

But what about Lumia 950 XL, Lumia 650 and etc.? Can owners of these phones check?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 8, 2017)

yes, add new option in touch settings Lumia 950XL

for 550 and 650 cant test right now


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 8, 2017)

dxdy said:


> yes, add new option in touch settings Lumia 950XL
> 
> for 550 and 650 cant test right now

Click to collapse



An option appears on all the phones, but turning it on makes the phone really work with gloves only on some devices. Such as 950.


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 8, 2017)

Not working on my 950XL.


----------



## dxdy (Feb 8, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Not working on my 950XL.

Click to collapse



working very fine, tested few gloves and without enabled touch not work, with enabled, work...


----------



## ngame (Feb 8, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Not working on my 950XL.

Click to collapse



This tweek works on any Lumia phone having Settings subkey. 
I weren't able to write it on Lumia 535 but on others it worked . 
tried on 550 , 630 , 950XL DS and more


----------



## ElroyJx (Mar 24, 2017)

Worked on 640

Before



After


----------



## WindowsPhone8.1User (Mar 25, 2017)

It works on my 950XL from what i can tell though I don't think the sensitivity is as good as the one on my late 925

On a side note though the settings say vibrate when the navigation keys are tapped but they still vibrate anyway


----------

